# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  धर्म  विभाग को खोला जाय

## aawara

*प्रिय मित्रों ,सामान्य विभाग का "धर्म " विभाग बंद कर दिया गया है ...........यह बात भी अपने जगह सत्य है की सदस्यों के द्वारा यह विभाग एक दुसरे पर कीचड़ उछालने का अखाडा बन चूका था ..............पर फिर भी उस विभाग में कई और नायाब सूत्र भी थे ........जिसे  कई पुराने सदस्यों ने काफी मेहनत से बनाया और संभाला था .......जैसे की अनु जी,नीलिमा जी ,चाँद जी ,मंटू जी .........इत्यादि  और भी कई सदस्य .............पर थोड़े से विवादों से बचने के लिए हमने उस विभाग को खो दिया .............अत: प्रवंधन से मेरी गुजारिश है की कृपया उस विभाग को पुन: जीवित किया जाये .......................जिन सदस्यों को लगता है की वाकई में उस विभाग को  खोला जाना चाहिए ...........उनसे आग्रह है की कृपया अपनी अपनी जिम्मेदारी लेते हुए सहमती दर्शायें .................!!!!!!!!

*

----------


## Neelima

प्रबंधन से आशा है, अनुरोध पर ध्यान दें ।

----------


## NaKShtR

प्रबंधन से आशा है, अनुरोध पर ध्यान दें ।

----------


## dishadey

कृपया विचार करें

----------


## Chandrshekhar

प्रबंधन की सोच नियामको की रिपोर्ट पे ही रहती है , ओर प्रबंधन उन्ही की बातो को मानता है, काबिल नियामक है इस फोरम पे, क्या पता उनकी सोच की काबलियत पे, धन्यवाद ॥ अन्य सदस्य जो काफी मेहनत करके रोज 2-3 घंटे देके ओरिजनल सूत्र बना रहे थे ओर सदस्यो की निजी मदद बिना किसी लालच के कर रहे थे , वे अफसोस ना करे,अब उन्हे मेहनत नहीं करनी होगी , नियामक गलत नहीं होते, बंद हो गया कोई बात नहीं पुनः धन्यवाद ॥

----------


## aawara

> प्रबंधन की सोच नियामको की रिपोर्ट पे ही रहती है , ओर प्रबंधन उन्ही की बातो को मानता है, काबिल नियामक है इस फोरम पे, क्या पता उनकी सोच की काबलियत पे, धन्यवाद ॥ अन्य सदस्य जो काफी मेहनत करके रोज 2-3 घंटे देके ओरिजनल सूत्र बना रहे थे ओर सदस्यो की निजी मदद बिना किसी लालच के कर रहे थे , वे अफसोस ना करे,अब उन्हे मेहनत नहीं करनी होगी , नियामक गलत नहीं होते, बंद हो गया कोई बात नहीं पुनः धन्यवाद ॥



*पर हमें फर्क पड़ता है ...........उन अच्छे सूत्रों के बंद होने से .......जो आपके और दुसरे कई काबिल सदस्यों  की मेहनत का परिणाम है ..........मित्र .!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## aawara

*प्रिय मित्रों.......... एक सार्थक सूत्र बनाने में बहुत ज्यादा समय लगता है और बहुत ज्यादा मेहनत लगती  है .............पर उसे बंद करने में एक मिनिट से भी कम समय लगता है .........अत: सभी सदस्यों से विनम्र निवेदन है की कृपया अपनी सहमती जरुर दर्शायें ............विभाग को खोलने के लिए .............धन्यबाद ......!!!!!!!
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *पर हमें फर्क पड़ता है ...........उन अच्छे सूत्रों के बंद होने से .......जो आपके और दुसरे कई काबिल सदस्यों  की मेहनत का परिणाम है ..........मित्र .!!!!!!!!
> *


मित्र कोई सदस्य आए या जाये फोरम को कोई फर्क नहीं होता, उनकी मर्जी ही चलती है ,धन्यवाद, नियामक काफी मेहनती है , उनकी सोच का ध्यान रखे, मेरी मेहनत गयी तेल लेने , सदस्यो की समस्या गयी तेल लेने , पर नियम तो नियामको के मानने ही होगे ॥

----------


## aawara

*ये  तो सभी का अनुभव होगा की ..............जब कोई सूत्र लम्बा खीच जाता है  ............तो सूत्रधार का उस सूत्र से भावनात्मक लगाव जुड़ जाता है ........अत: प्रवंधन से विशेष अनुरोध है की इस बात को भी संज्ञान में लें ...........
*

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्र कोई सदस्य आए या जाये फोरम को कोई फर्क नहीं होता, उनकी मर्जी ही चलती है ,धन्यवाद, नियामक काफी मेहनती है , उनकी सोच का ध्यान रखे, मेरी मेहनत गयी तेल लेने , सदस्यो की समस्या गयी तेल लेने , पर नियम तो नियामको के मानने ही होगे ॥


चाँद भाई मैं तो आपके समर्थन में हू, आप अगर हां कहेगे तो मेरी भी हां अगर ना कहेगे तो मेरी भी ना

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चाँद भाई मैं तो आपके समर्थन में हू, आप अगर हां कहेगे तो मेरी भी हां अगर ना कहेगे तो मेरी भी ना


भाई भावनावों को समझो, ज्यादा कुछ लिखा तो नियामक लोग के पास बिना सूचना दिये पोस्ट मिटाने या सूत्र मिटाने/बंद करने का भी अधिकार है , वे आपसे सफाई नहीं मांगेगे, सफाई कर देगे ॥

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

santyen  जी विनती hai की धर्म विवाग को खोला जाये 
////////////////////////////////////////////////////

----------


## dev b

प्रबंधन से आशा है, अनुरोध पर ध्यान दें ।

----------


## dev b

आप ने ठीक कहा मित्र ...


> भाई भावनावों को समझो, ज्यादा कुछ लिखा तो नियामक लोग के पास बिना सूचना दिये पोस्ट मिटाने या सूत्र मिटाने/बंद करने का भी अधिकार है , वे आपसे सफाई नहीं मांगेगे, सफाई कर देगे ॥

----------


## badboy123455

*बंद हो गया ......
कारण 
१=धर्म विभाग बना था धर्मो की इज्जत करनेके लिए नाकि बेज्जती यहाँ कुछ सयाने डर्मो की ऐसी तेसी करने  लग गए थे 
२=किसी को बन करो फिर नयी id से तमाशा शुरू 
३=जिन टुच्ची किताबो का कोई नाम नहीं जानता उन्हें स्केन करके तर्क शुरू जेसे '''''''''''''''
..
४=यहाँ सिर्फ हिंदू ही नहीं सभी धर्मो की ऐसी तेसी शुरू थी 
५=हिंदू भी पागल,मुसल्म भी .,बोद्ध भी फर्जी फिर तुम लोग किस धर्म से हो 
६=चिलल्ली लोगो का गढ़ था ये विभाग 
७= वैसे कुछ गिने चुने सयाने ही आते हे इसमें लेकिन वो भी सब डर्मो की ऐसी तेसी करने 


प्रबंधन को बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद इस कदम हेतु 
विवादों की जड़ खत्म करी हे 
*

----------


## julie.

> चाँद भाई मैं तो आपके समर्थन में हू, आप अगर हां कहेगे तो मेरी भी हां अगर ना कहेगे तो मेरी भी ना


*बहुत ही गलत बात है मित्र .... आपके पास अपना कुछ क्षमता नहीं है सोंचने की ? आपसे ये उम्मीद नहीं थी की आप यहं गुटबाजी को बढ़ावा देंगे
धन्यवाद् *

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *बंद हो गया चिड़ियाघर
> कारण 
> 
> ३=जिन टुच्ची किताबो का कोई नाम नहीं जानता उन्हें स्केन करके तर्क शुरू जेसे अम्बेडकर टुडे 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


माफ करना भाई सिर्फ जानकारी सही कर रहा हूँ आपकी,  बाकी बातों के लिए आप स्वतंत्र है पर ये पत्रिका वाला सूत्र मेरा भारत मैं है , धर्म पे नहीं है आप फिर से लिंक पे जा के देख ले 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6794

----------


## badboy123455

> माफ करना भाई सिर्फ जानकारी सही कर रहा हूँ आपकी,  बाकी बातों के लिए आप स्वतंत्र है पर ये पत्रिका वाला सूत्र मेरा भारत मैं है , धर्म पे नहीं है आप फिर से लिंक पे जा के देख ले 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6794


*

धन्यवाद सम्पादित कर  दिया*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *
> 
> धन्यवाद सम्पादित कर  दिया*


आपका स्वागत है भाई जी , धन्यवाद ॥

----------


## julie.

> *
> जुली क्या धर्म विभाग शुरू हो गया*


*जी धर्म विभाग शरू नहीं हुआ है पर मैंने तो आपको उसका लिंक दे दिया  है .क्योंकि जो लोग धर्म में अधिक रूचि रखते हैं वो तो अवस्य जाएँ *

----------


## badboy123455

> *जी धर्म विभाग शरू नहीं हुआ है पर मैंने तो आपको उसका लिंक दे दिया  है .क्योंकि जो लोग धर्म में अधिक रूचि रखते हैं वो तो अवस्य जाएँ *



*जुली कहे तो में कही भी चला जाऊ*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *जुली कहे तो में कही भी चला जाऊ*


जी भाई अभी बुधवार तो परसो है , हा हा हा

----------


## badboy123455

> जी भाई अभी बुधवार तो परसो है , हा हा हा




हा हा हा

----------


## pathfinder

धर्म विभाग को स्थायी रूप से बंद नहीं किया गया है बल्कि उसमे से विवादित प्रविष्टियों को मिटाने के बाद इसे पुनः खोल दिया जायेगा |परन्तु यदि सदस्यों ने दोबारा इस मे विवाद किये तो इस विभाग मे नई प्रविष्टियों पर रोक लगा दी जायेगी ताकि जिन सदस्यों ने काफी मेहनत करके सूत्रों का निर्माण किया है उनके सूत्र सदस्यों को  पढ़ने के लिए  उपलब्ध रहे |
परन्तु इस कार्य मे कुछ समय लग सकता है इसलिए सदस्यों से अनुरोध है कि संयम रखे |
धन्यवाद |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> धर्म विभाग को स्थायी रूप से बंद नहीं किया गया है बल्कि उसमे से विवादित प्रविष्टियों को मिटाने के बाद इसे पुनः खोल दिया जायेगा |परन्तु यदि सदस्यों ने दोबारा इस मे विवाद किये तो इस विभाग मे नई प्रविष्टियों पर रोक लगा दी जायेगी ताकि जिन सदस्यों ने काफी मेहनत करके सूत्रों का निर्माण किया है उनके सूत्र सदस्यों को  पढ़ने के लिए  उपलब्ध रहे |
> परन्तु इस कार्य मे कुछ समय लग सकता है इसलिए सदस्यों से अनुरोध है कि संयम रखे |
> धन्यवाद |



भाई जी बुरा मत मानिएगा , फोरम हित मैं ही काम करता हूँ इसलिये लिख रहा हूँ, फोरम पे आए दिन विवाद होते रहते है फोरम को अस्थाई रूप से कब ...........बंद कर रहे है , माफी के साथ सवाल पूछ रहा हूँ आपसे , स्वस्थ तरीके से ॥

----------


## aawara

> धर्म विभाग को स्थायी रूप से बंद नहीं किया गया है बल्कि उसमे से विवादित प्रविष्टियों को मिटाने के बाद इसे पुनः खोल दिया जायेगा |परन्तु यदि सदस्यों ने दोबारा इस मे विवाद किये तो इस विभाग मे नई प्रविष्टियों पर रोक लगा दी जायेगी ताकि जिन सदस्यों ने काफी मेहनत करके सूत्रों का निर्माण किया है उनके सूत्र सदस्यों को  पढ़ने के लिए  उपलब्ध रहे |
> परन्तु इस कार्य मे कुछ समय लग सकता है इसलिए सदस्यों से अनुरोध है कि संयम रखे |
> धन्यवाद |


*अगर एक सदस्य प्रमाणों के साथ अपनी बात रखता है .........और अगर उसे विवाद करना कहते हैं ........तो चर्चा  करना किसे कहेंगे ......??
दूसरी बात यह है की ये समस्या तो मेरा भारत विभाग के साथ भी है ......फिर उसे भी बंद होना चाहिए  ...........??
उचित समझें तो उत्तर दें .................???????
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

किरप्या नियामको से अनुरोध है की मुझे कुछ कहना है , मैं से पोस्ट ना हटाये , या हटा भी सकते है सदस्यो की कोण सुनेगा , मनमर्जी करे

----------


## aawara

*जहाँ पे अलग मत के लोग एक जगह आयेंगे ...........और विषय अगर संवेदनशील हो......वहां कुछ मतभेद होने से इंकार नहीं किया जा सकता है .................समस्या है ??.....इस   से किसी   को   इंकार नहीं .......पर   इसका   ऐसा   समाधान   बहुत   महंगा   है ........!!
*

----------


## aawara

*इस तरह    तो कुछ लोगों   के हौसले   बढ़ेंगे  ....   .............. आज एक विभाग को बंद करवाने     में सफलता मिली .......कल   यही काम वोह दुसरे विभाग में करेंगे ......वोह भी बंद होगा ............इस तरह तो सामान्य मंच पे ही खतरा है..........
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

इन्ही सब कारणो se फोरम पे सक्रिय योगदान देने वाले सदस्यो की संख्या काफी तेजी से घट रही है , अधिक जानकारी के लिये इस सूत्र को देखे ....

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8981

----------


## aawara

*ठीक  है ........जवाब ,  देना  न  देना   .....आपलोगों  की मर्जी ...............!!!..........धन्यवाद


*

----------


## vickky681

मुझे तो लगता इस तरह समान्य विभाग खतरे मैं है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मुझे तो लगता इस तरह समान्य विभाग खतरे मैं है


सत्य वचन ........

----------


## aawara

> *अगर एक सदस्य प्रमाणों के साथ अपनी बात रखता है .........और अगर उसे विवाद करना कहते हैं ........तो चर्चा  करना किसे कहेंगे ......??
> दूसरी बात यह है की ये समस्या तो मेरा भारत विभाग के साथ भी है ......फिर उसे भी बंद होना चाहिए  ...........??
> उचित समझें तो उत्तर दें .................???????
> *





> *जहाँ पे अलग मत के लोग एक जगह आयेंगे ...........और विषय अगर संवेदनशील हो......वहां कुछ मतभेद होने से इंकार नहीं किया जा सकता है .................समस्या है ??.....इस   से किसी   को   इंकार नहीं .......पर   इसका   ऐसा   समाधान   बहुत   महंगा   है ........!!
> *





> *इस तरह    तो कुछ लोगों   के हौसले   बढ़ेंगे  ....   .............. आज एक विभाग को बंद करवाने     में सफलता मिली .......कल   यही काम वोह दुसरे विभाग में करेंगे ......वोह भी बंद होगा ............इस तरह तो सामान्य मंच पे ही खतरा है..........
> *


*क्या  किसी को कुछ नहीं कहना .......????*

----------


## vickky681

अब हम क्या कहे प्रशाशक अपने आप इस बात को समजे

----------


## aawara

> अब हम क्या कहे प्रशाशक अपने आप इस बात को समजे


*हाँ मित्र ...........आशा तो ऐसी ही है की ..........वे बात को समझेंगे..........!!!
*

----------


## DILVARJANI

मुझे लगता हैं धर्म विभाग कुछ दिनों के लिए बंद ही रहना चाहिए .. धर्म विभाग बंद होने का जो कारण मुझे लगा उसका मैं सिलसिलेवार उल्लेख करना चाहूँगा 
धर्म विभाग बहुत ही बढ़िया चल रहा था.  अचानक एक सूत्र बना  *एक पत्रिका में वेदों का घोर अपमान* हालांकि ये सूत्र धर्म विभाग में न होकर मेरा भारत विभाग में था इस सूत्र में किसी बचकानी सी पत्रिका जिसका ज्यादातर फोरम के लोग और अन्य लोग नाम तक नहीं जानते थे उस पत्रिका के बारे में बताया गया की इस पत्रिका में वेदों का अपमान किया गया है और इन्द्र ब्रम्हा और दुसरे देवताओं को बुरा भला कहा गया है.
बस फिर क्या था इस विषय में इतनी चर्चा हुयी और आरोप प्रत्यारोप लगने शुरू हुए की बात भारत की राजकीय चिन्ह, आरक्षण और गाली गलौच तक पहुँच गयी.... और इसी चक्कार में ये सूत्र बहुत ही लम्बा खिंच गया बिना मतलब के जिन बातो का कोई लेना देना नहीं था उन बातो के चक्कर में ...
जबकी एक बात देखने दी जरूरत थी की  ये बातें जो इस पत्रिका में लिखी गयी थीं वैसी ही बातें एक रास्ट्रीय स्तर की पत्रिका   "सरिता" में पहले लिखी जा चुकी हैं और इसके खिलाफ केस दर्ज हुआ था जो सुप्रीम कोर्ट तक गया और पत्रिका केस जीत गयी.. तो इस पत्रिका की बात उठाने की मुझे नहीं लगता था कोई जरुरत थी.  अगर किसी को भी किसी बात पर आपत्ति थी तो बात का जवाब बात से देता आधारहीन बातें करने की क्या जरूरत थी 

इस सूत्र के बाद फोरम पर धर्म और मेरा भारत विभाग में आने वाले दो तरह के लोग हो गए एक वे जो अपनी बात तर्क के साथ रखते थे और उसके समर्थन में तमाम साक्ष्य रखते थे दुसरे वे जो केवल बकवास और गाली गलौच करते थे . और उन साक्ष्यों को सड़क छाप किताबों से लिए गए साक्ष्य कहते थे मगर जब बात आती थी प्रमाण की तो गायब हो जाते थे बिना जवाब दिए .. 

अगर आपको किसी की बात बुरी लगती है तो उसका जवाब सभ्य भाषा में दीजिये और अपनी बात को तर्क के साथ रखिये मगर यही नहीं किया गया जो बातें उन साक्ष्यों में कही गयी और वेद पुराण और अन्य धर्म ग्रंथो से उध्रत की गयी थीं एक बार उनको देख तो लो वो उन्ही धर्म ग्रंथो की हैं या फर्जी किताबों से ली गयी थी उनका अर्थ वही है जो कोई बता रहा है या कुछ दूसरा है . 

इन्ही कारणों से तमाम ऐसे सूत्र बने जो केवल एक दुसरे को नीचा दिखाने के लिए बने और इन सब चक्करों में तमाम वे सूत्र भी बलि चढ़ गए जो वास्तव में ज्ञान वर्धक थे. 
इसके लिए हम सभी को अपने अंतर्मन में झांकना होगा दोष किसका था शायद हमारा ही 
जय हिंद .

----------


## Munneraja

> मित्र कोई सदस्य आए या जाये फोरम को कोई फर्क नहीं होता, उनकी मर्जी ही चलती है ,धन्यवाद, नियामक काफी मेहनती है , उनकी सोच का ध्यान रखे, मेरी मेहनत गयी तेल लेने , सदस्यो की समस्या गयी तेल लेने , पर नियम तो नियामको के मानने ही होगे ॥


किसी भी समस्या के पीछे के कारण को जाने बिना इस प्रकार की टिपण्णी कितनी गलत होती है ....!!!!
पिछले कुछ महीनो में धर्म पर बने सूत्र ही धार्मिक विवाद का कारण बने हैं.
रोजाना ही विवादित प्रविष्टयाँ प्राप्त होने के कारण सर्वसम्मति से निर्णय किया गया कि धार्मिक सूत्र बनाने ही नहीं दिए जाएँ.

चन्द्रशेखर जी
क्या आप विवादित प्रविष्टियों के लिए जिम्मेदारी लेने के लिए तैयार हैं
यदि हाँ तो ये विभाग वापस चालू कर दिया जायेगा
और यदि नहीं तो आपको इस प्रकार की प्रविष्टि करने का कोई हक नहीं है

----------


## Mitra

हर एक चीज के साथ अच्छाई और बुराई जुडी रहती है हमें सिर्फ अच्छाई को ही ध्यान में रखना चाहिए अत: धर्म को फिर से चालू करना चाहिए इसमें काफी ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है |

----------


## simplegirl

*मेरी राय में भी धर्म विभाग को बंद रहना चाहिए ,लेकिन कारण बिलकुल अलग है /
ये फोरम एक व्यस्क और मनोरंजन के लिए बनाया गया है /यहाँ पर हर प्रकार के नग्न चित्र और चलचित्र पेश किये जाते हैं और इन्हीं नग्न चित्रों और चलचित्रों के साथ धार्मिक बातें करना मुझे मजाक सरीखा लगता है /जो भी व्यक्ति यहाँ पर आता है वो प्रथम द्रष्टि में यहाँ की व्यस्क सामग्री से प्रेरित होकर ही आता है (अधिकतर प्रतिशत ) और उसे यहाँ पर इस प्रकार की धार्मिक सामग्री मिलने की उम्मीद ही नहीं होती फिर ऐसे में धर्म विभाग ना भी हो तो चलेगा /आखिर यहाँ पर धार्मिक सामग्री को देखने ही कौन आता है ? मेरा व्यक्तिगत विचार है की धर्म और व्यस्क मनोरंजन बिलकुल अलग चीज हैं और इन्हें एक ही साईट पर नहीं मिलाना चाहिए /बाकि जैसे मालिकों की इच्छा /*
*अंत में जो सदस्य धर्म विभाग की सिफारिश कर रहे हैं उनसे सिर्फ इतना कहना है  की भले लोगों, क्या तुम्हे इश्वर अल्लाह पर चर्चा करने के लिए कोई और इससे अच्छा स्थान नहीं मिला ?*

----------


## aawara

> *अंत में जो सदस्य धर्म विभाग की सिफारिश कर रहे हैं उनसे सिर्फ इतना कहना है  की भले लोगों, क्या तुम्हे इश्वर अल्लाह पर चर्चा करने के लिए कोई और इससे अच्छा स्थान नहीं मिला ?*


*एक प्रसिद्द शेर आपके लिए --"जाहिद शराब पीने दे मस्जिद में बैठकर या वो जगह बता जहां खुदा न हो "
*

----------


## aawara

*सूत्र में अपनी राय रखने के लिए सभी मित्रों का धन्यवाद ..........मेरी राय यह है की उस विभाग को खोला जाना चाहिए ........विवाद  के डर से  अगर  विभाग बंद होंगे ........तो नजदीक भविष्य में शायद   .....हमें "मेरा भारत " भी बंद मिले .......आगे जाकर सामान्य  मंच भी .........आशा है की जिमेदार लोग कोई बेहतर उपाय निकाल ही लेंगे .......इन समस्यों से निपटने के लिए ...........*

----------


## JEETJAWAN

कया धर्म विभाग बंद हो गया है ?

----------


## JEETJAWAN

> मित्र कोई सदस्य आए या जाये फोरम को कोई फर्क नहीं होता, उनकी मर्जी ही चलती है ,धन्यवाद, नियामक काफी मेहनती है , उनकी सोच का ध्यान रखे, मेरी मेहनत गयी तेल लेने , सदस्यो की समस्या गयी तेल लेने , पर नियम तो नियामको के मानने ही होगे ॥





> प्रबंधन की सोच नियामको की रिपोर्ट पे ही रहती है , ओर प्रबंधन उन्ही की बातो को मानता है, काबिल नियामक है इस फोरम पे, क्या पता उनकी सोच की काबलियत पे, धन्यवाद ॥ अन्य सदस्य जो काफी मेहनत करके रोज 2-3 घंटे देके ओरिजनल सूत्र बना रहे थे ओर सदस्यो की निजी मदद बिना किसी लालच के कर रहे थे , वे अफसोस ना करे,अब उन्हे मेहनत नहीं करनी होगी , नियामक गलत नहीं होते, बंद हो गया कोई बात नहीं पुनः धन्यवाद ॥


ये मन मर्जी हो गयी , जब धर्म विभाग में कोई विवाद हुआ ही नही तो उसे बंद करने का क्या कारण है ?

----------


## JEETJAWAN

ये खुल तो रहा है पर कोई नही पोस्ट नही हो पा रही 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=46

----------


## simplegirl

> *एक प्रसिद्द शेर आपके लिए --"जाहिद शराब पीने दे मस्जिद में बैठकर या वो जगह बता जहां खुदा न हो "
> *


शेर का जवाब शेर में देने से यहाँ पर महफ़िल जम जायेगी, सिर्फ इतना कहना चाहती हूँ की जाहिद ने उस जाहिल को अच्छी तरह समझा दिया होगा की मस्जिद में शराब जायज नहीं है वर्ना लोग ऐसा भी करते दिखाई देते /

----------


## badboy123455

> ये खुल तो रहा है पर कोई नही पोस्ट नही हो पा रही 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=46




बंद हो गया हे मित्र ........

----------


## vickky681

कुछ लोग मनोरंजन के साथ धार्मिक विचारो के भी होते है बहुत से मित्रो ने अपने जीवन के अनमोल चीजे जानकारिया और अपनी श्रधा को  धर्म विभाग में जोड़ा कुछ लोगो की गलतियो की सजा सब किउँ भुगते उन सदस्यों को बेन कर देना चाहिए था जो विवाद के जिमेदार थे

----------


## bhooljaaaa

क्योँ समय बर्बाद कर रहे हो कोई सुनने वाला नही है सब कान मे तेल डाल के सो रहे है

----------


## badboy123455

> क्योँ समय बर्बाद कर रहे हो कोई सुनने वाला नही है सब कान मे तेल डाल के सो रहे है





कोई नहीं सो रहा हे 
हम तो जागू हे

----------


## bhooljaaaa

आप तो बोलने वाले हो सुनने वाले कोई और है जिनके कानो मे जू तक नही रेँग रहा

----------


## aawara

> शेर का जवाब शेर में देने से यहाँ पर महफ़िल जम जायेगी, सिर्फ इतना कहना चाहती हूँ की जाहिद ने उस जाहिल को अच्छी तरह समझा दिया होगा की मस्जिद में शराब जायज नहीं है वर्ना लोग ऐसा भी करते दिखाई देते /


 *लगता है छायावाद आपको पसंद नहीं इसलिए सीधे सीधे कहता हूँ --...............अगर आप अपने विचारों में इन दो चीजों को एक साथ जगह दे सकती हैं तो फिर इस मंच में क्या बुराई है.............!!!!!!!! *

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> किसी भी समस्या के पीछे के कारण को जाने बिना इस प्रकार की टिपण्णी कितनी गलत होती है ....!!!!
> पिछले कुछ महीनो में धर्म पर बने सूत्र ही धार्मिक विवाद का कारण बने हैं.
> रोजाना ही विवादित प्रविष्टयाँ प्राप्त होने के कारण सर्वसम्मति से निर्णय किया गया कि धार्मिक सूत्र बनाने ही नहीं दिए जाएँ.
> 
> चन्द्रशेखर जी
> क्या आप विवादित प्रविष्टियों के लिए जिम्मेदारी लेने के लिए तैयार हैं
> यदि हाँ तो ये विभाग वापस चालू कर दिया जायेगा
> और यदि नहीं तो आपको इस प्रकार की प्रविष्टि करने का कोई हक नहीं है



भाई आप भारत मैं रहते है, यहा सेकरो दोषी छूट जाये पर एक निर्दोष को सजा नहीं होती ऐसा ही कानून है, जो सदस्य काफी मेहनत करके रोज 3-4 घंटे देके धर्म विभाग मैं ओरिजनल सूत्र बिना कॉपी पेस्ट के बना रहे थे, उनके बारे मैं भी कुछ बोलते तो अच्छा रहता, आप तो नियमो का डंडा हाथ मैं लिए चलते है, कुछ मानवीय आधार ओर सदस्यो की भागीदारी भी देखे , वेसे भी इस फोरम मैं नियामक बनते ही लोग सूत्र नहीं बनाते है , सायद इसलिए, वो सूत्रधार्क का मानवीय अहशास खो देते है, केवल मनोज भाई ही अपवाद है, हाल्त तो तब ओर खराब दिखती है जब नियामक खुद ही गलत विभाग मैं सूत्र बनाते है , जबकि आपने खुद ही नियमो मैं लिखा है की इस तरह की जानकारी नियामको से ले, की किस विभाग मैं सूत्र बनाना है , साँच को आंच नहीं होती भाई जी , धन्यवाद ॥

----------


## aawara

> आप तो बोलने वाले हो सुनने वाले कोई और है जिनके कानो मे जू तक नही रेँग रहा


*अब   क्या कर   सकते हो यार ............अपनी बात रख  सकते हो ......तो अपनी बात कहके प्रतीक्षा करो ........शायद कोई जवाब मिल जाये .............
*

----------


## aawara

*अगर प्रबंधन से जुड़े किसी  जिम्मेदार   व्यक्ति तक मेरी बात पहुँच पा रही हो तब ......मैं जानना चाहूँगा की अनुमानत: कितना समय लगेगा इस विभाग को खुलने में .........?????
*

----------


## simplegirl

> *लगता है छायावाद आपको पसंद नहीं इसलिए सीधे सीधे कहता हूँ --...............अगर आप अपने विचारों में इन दो चीजों को एक साथ जगह दे सकती हैं तो फिर इस मंच में क्या बुराई है.............!!!!!!!! *


उतनी ही बुराई है जितनी किसी मंदिर में नग्न केलेंडर टांगने में है /आप अपने घर के मंदिर में एक नग्न युवती का केलेंडर या चित्र टांग कर दिखाएँ फिर अपने घर वालों को समझा कर दिखाएँ की ये उचित है और विचारों में दो चीजें एक साथ रखी जा सकती हैं तो मंदिर में क्यों नहीं ? फिर मैं आपको मान जाउंगी / 
..पर उपदेश कुशल बहुतेरे/ जनाब

----------


## aawara

simplgirl:-उतनी ही बुराई है जितनी किसी मंदिर में नग्न केलेंडर टांगने में है /आप अपने घर के मंदिर में एक नग्न युवती का केलेंडर या चित्र टांग कर दिखाएँ फिर अपने घर वालों को समझा कर दिखाएँ की ये उचित है और विचारों में दो चीजें एक साथ रखी जा सकती हैं तो मंदिर में क्यों नहीं ? फिर मैं आपको मान जाउंगी /  *प्रिय मित्र , मैं अपनी बात समझाने  की एक और कोशिश करता हूँ ............जिस तरह एक ही घर में शौचालय जैसा अपवित्र स्थान और पूजाघर जैसा पवित्र स्थान सह-अस्तित्व के साथ संभव है उसी प्रकार एक मंच पे इन दो विभिन्न प्रकृति   के तत्वों के होने में कोई   बुराई  नहीं   है ..........*    ..पर उपदेश कुशल बहुतेरे/ जनाब *"हरि व्यापक सर्वत्र समाना "../मोहतरमा ..........*

----------


## aawara

> *अगर प्रबंधन से जुड़े किसी  जिम्मेदार   व्यक्ति तक मेरी बात पहुँच पा रही हो तब ......मैं जानना चाहूँगा की अनुमानत: कितना समय लगेगा इस विभाग को खुलने में .........?????
> *


*अब इसके दो मतलब  निकलते हैं :-
१. मेरी बात किसी  तक पहुँच नहीं रही ..........
२.प्रवंधन के पास   ऐसा कोई नहीं है , जो  खुद     को जिम्मेदार समझता हो ......
3............?????????...........*

----------


## Teach Guru

क्या धर्मिक विभाग वापस खुलेगा........कब ?

----------


## mailer_demon

> उतनी ही बुराई है जितनी किसी मंदिर में नग्न केलेंडर टांगने में है /आप अपने घर के मंदिर में एक नग्न युवती का केलेंडर या चित्र टांग कर दिखाएँ फिर अपने घर वालों को समझा कर दिखाएँ की ये उचित है और विचारों में दो चीजें एक साथ रखी जा सकती हैं तो मंदिर में क्यों नहीं ? फिर मैं आपको मान जाउंगी / 
> ..पर उपदेश कुशल बहुतेरे/ जनाब



ये हुई ना बात भारतीय नारी बाली / नहले पे दहला इसे कहते है / हा हा सही जबाब लाक किया जाय

----------


## Munneraja

> उतनी ही बुराई है जितनी किसी मंदिर में नग्न केलेंडर टांगने में है /आप अपने घर के मंदिर में एक नग्न युवती का केलेंडर या चित्र टांग कर दिखाएँ फिर अपने घर वालों को समझा कर दिखाएँ की ये उचित है और विचारों में दो चीजें एक साथ रखी जा सकती हैं तो मंदिर में क्यों नहीं ? फिर मैं आपको मान जाउंगी / 
> ..पर उपदेश कुशल बहुतेरे/ जनाब


धर्म विभाग समान्य विभाग का एक अंग है
ना कि वयस्क विभाग का

----------


## Munneraja

जब तक पूरे धार्मिक विभाग की गंदगी साफ़ नहीं कर दी जाती है तब तक ये विभाग बंद रहेगा
आवश्यक कार्य चालू है

----------


## Munneraja

@सदस्य मेलर डेमोन जी  
किसी भी सदस्य के ऊपर किसी प्रकार का इल्जाम लगाने से पहले तय कर लें कि आपके पास पर्याप्त सुबूत हों.
किसी की छवि खराब करना गंभीर नियम भंग है
क्या आप कोई सुबूत प्रबन्धन को दे सकते हैं ?

----------

